# Micaela Schäfer: 4 Kilo mehr auf den Rippen



## beachkini (12 März 2012)

​
Die Zeit nach dem Dschungelcamp ist für Micaela Schäfer (28) wohl die stressigste ihres Lebens. Denn das Erotikmodel ist seit ihrem Auftritt in der Ekel-Show so gefragt wie nie und ist nahezu für jeden Tag gebucht. Diesen Stress versucht Micaela anscheinend mit gutem Essen entgegenzuwirken – nach nur wenigen Wochen habe sie vier Kilo zugenommen.

Tatsächlich sehen ihre Rundungen, die sie stets und ständig in die Kameras der Fotografen hält, etwas fülliger aus – Oberschenkel, Po und Bauch sehen in dem weißen Bikini, den sie zu einer Uhrenpräsentation trägt, doch vollschlanker als noch vor einigen Wochen aus. Allerdings fällt einem der Unterschied tatsächlich nur auf, wenn man alte und neue Fotos gegenüberstellt. Ein paar Kilo mehr auf den Rippen mögen Micaela vielleicht stören, gesunder sehen die Extra-Pfunde aber allemal aus. Ob sie auch in Zukunft auf die Wohlstandspfündchen setzen wird, ist jedoch fraglich, denn bei kaum einem anderen deutschen Star ist das Aussehen so wichtig wie für die freizügige Nackt-DJane. Trotzdem: Wir finden, ein paar zusätzliche Pfunde stehen Micaela ausgezeichnet!
(promiflash.de)


----------



## didi0815 (12 März 2012)

jo find ich auch! Darf sie gern behalten... immer dieser Schlankheitswarn...


----------



## krawutz (12 März 2012)

Bei 4 Kg hätte ich eher auf eine weitere Brustvergrößerung getippt.


----------



## tobacco (12 März 2012)

WIE JETZT - 4kg UND KEIN GRAMM FÜRS GEHIRN !!:thumbup:


----------



## tommie3 (12 März 2012)

Steht ihr gut!


----------



## Chamser81 (12 März 2012)

Sieht jedenfalls auf den rechten Bild viel gesünder aus!


----------



## Little_Lady (13 März 2012)

tobacco schrieb:


> WIE JETZT - 4kg UND KEIN GRAMM FÜRS GEHIRN !!:thumbup:



Du dann hätte Sie mehr als Du


----------



## Max100 (13 März 2012)

muss man aber genau hinsehen


----------



## Elander (15 März 2012)

Steht ihr aber besser


----------

